# نداء لكل المهندسين برجاء شرح bms



## ضيف سليمان (24 يونيو 2010)

:31:ياريت شرح bms أو اى كتب عنه شكرا لكم


----------



## Waleed Engr (24 يونيو 2010)

بإختصار يا عزيزي ...

الـ BMS هي حروف لإختصار كلمة Building Management System وتعني " نظام إدارة المبنى" وهو برنامج عملاق جدا ً وهو يخدم كافة الأماكن في البناية كـ غلق الأبواب والنوافذ والستائر آليا ً .. أما نحن فنستخدمة في مجال التبريد والتكييف لـ :
أعداد برامج الصيانة الدورية ورسم جداول زمنية لذلك
التنبية لوقوع الأعطال الطارئة و أصدار الأوامر لصيانتها
توزيع العمل بين العاملين
التحكم الشامل في " جميع " أنظمة التبريد والتكييف آليا ً كـ فتح وغلق الدامبرز " خوانق الهواء " أو التحكم في كميات الهواء كـ راجع أو مطرود أو تغذية أو حتى التحكم في الصمامات لمياة تغذية الملفات " التبريد والتسخين " داخل وحدات مناولة الهواء AHU , وكذلك التحكم في درجات حرارة الهواء والتحكم في المرطبات في الـ ahu
ومن الممكن أن يدخل به بيانات الوقت وتجعله كـ timer أو time delay لجميع الوحدات كـ ahu أو chillers
كل ما قرأته تستطيع فعله و أنت على كرسي مكتبك أمام شاشة الحاسب الآلي .
وهناك ماركة جيدة منه وهي Johnson Control 
هذه نبذة عنه
و أحببت أن أضيف أن الـ BMS هو برنامج شامل جدا ً ومتخصص في شتى المجالات . وأن هناك برنامج أصغر للتحكم في تطبيقات التكييف والتبريد وهو DDC

وهذة صورة لأحد تطبيقات الـ BMS




دمت في رعاية الله​:56:


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وليد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد أبو مشعل (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير لكن نريد شرح كامل ولكل جزء دمتم بخير


----------



## اسد بابل الونداوي (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## Atatri (26 مايو 2011)

تفضل أخي الكريم هاد كورس أخذته من شخص يعمل بشركة honeywell أتمنى أن تستفيد منه انت و كل أعضاء المنتدى.

http://www.mediafire.com/?p210pwcl4ew3p02


----------



## nabe (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجزى الله خيرا الأخ 3atooora على رابط الكورس


----------



## mohamedtop (4 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 أغسطس 2011)

ما شاء الله (كل سنة وانتم طيبين )
شرح رائع يا بشمهندس وليد


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 أبريل 2012)

شكراً


----------



## وائل البرعى (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hikal007 (27 أبريل 2012)

3atooora قال:


> تفضل أخي الكريم هاد كورس أخذته من شخص يعمل بشركة honeywell أتمنى أن تستفيد منه انت و كل أعضاء المنتدى.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?p210pwcl4ew3p02



بارك الله لك وعليك


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (6 أكتوبر 2012)

3atooora قال:


> تفضل أخي الكريم هاد كورس أخذته من شخص يعمل بشركة honeywell أتمنى أن تستفيد منه انت و كل أعضاء المنتدى.
> 
> Honeywell Courses.rar



===============================================
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## osamabudair (7 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## mahmod_yosry (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن غنيم (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاااك الله خير........... في انتظار المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## ضيف سليمان (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وليد وكم انا فخور بك ​


----------



## ضيف سليمان (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وليد وكم انا فخور بك ​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (20 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## askndr (10 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​​


----------



## nofal (10 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedelalfy (18 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجزى الله خيرا الأخ 3atooora على رابط الكورس


----------



## yehiamenem (18 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (21 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (21 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

